# WTB: 5mm Headlamp, Rear Battery Pack, AA, Under $50...?



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 2, 2011)

I had a Black Diamond Moonlight LED headlamp which I loved dearly. It had one mode, turned on and off, and used three plain "AA" cells. AA batteries are arguably the most common cell, even more so than "AAA" cells. The rear battery pack balanced it perfectly, it tilted perfectly, and it had that glorious mix of spot and flood I love. 

When my brother and I were going to cycle across America, I took it with me to use when we would set up camp. Literally the first night away from home, before we even drove to the other side of the continent, I lost it under a flight of four stairs. It was found a year later, but by the time I got in touch with my brother's friend, it was lost again.

In an attempt to replace it, I bought a Zenix, but hated switching between modes and didn't care for the "AAA" batteries. I bought a Zebralight, which doesn't work right. I bought a Petzl Pixa One, and though it looks great on paper, let me tell you that wearing that thing on your head is akin to wearing a brick. It is very heavy, and not bright enough. So here is my list:

1) 5mm LEDs

I would prefer Nichia GS, but I can get help soldering in brighter/more efficient ones.

2) Three or more LEDs

3) Rear or separable battery pack

4) I much prefer "AA" batteries. There is one light I am looking at which has "AAA" cells, but I really prefer AA.

5) Single mode. I want on and off. Nothing more. I want to know mentally I've put _x _hours on the lamp, and I don't like modes in headlamps. 

6) I don't want something that is pretty but will soon break. 

7) Under $50.

So far, I have the Coast HL5 six LED headlamp. Although it uses "AAA" cells, it has Nichia GS LEDs, looks bright, has the rear battery pack, and is cheap. However, I don't fully trust the quality of workmanship. The Coast HL3 looks even lighter, and should get even better battery life, though I don't know if it uses Nichia GS LEDs. However, if they are claiming 140 lumens from six LEDs and 66 from three, the math comes out the same. 

What else am I missing? Absolutely no front battery packs, no Zebralight, no power LEDs, no multi-modes, and must have 5mm diodes.

Robust construction is a plus, as is flat output.


----------



## vtunderground (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to suggest the Princeton Tec Corona. IMO it's the best 5mm LED headlamp available.

1) It uses the Nichia GS LED

2) It has 8 Leds

3) It has a rear battery pack

4) It takes AA batteries

5) Ok, so the Corona has a bunch of levels. BUT, the first click takes you to max output (90 lumens). No need to scroll through the other modes if you don't want to.

6) It's pretty tough. I use mine for caving.

7) It's available online for < $50, shipped.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you for suggesting a product which near identically matches my criteria. I welcome additional suggestions, but until they appear, this will be at the top of my list. 

:thumbsup:


LEDAdd1ct
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some questions about it:

1) Do you know what the current draw is on the different modes?

2) Do you know how hard it would be to use a 4.20v LiMn 26650 cell with it by modding on a connector?

—and a thought:

I would probably want to have the light modded, to a two mode light, where one button turns on all LEDs, but at much less than 90 lumens...maybe 40 lumens. The other button would change to low, maybe five lumens. Both modes would use all eight LEDs, but at different currents. I am sure one of our talented modders could tackle this.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Nov 3, 2011)

Would something like this work?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005AI64JS/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## yowzer (Nov 4, 2011)

Though it has multiple output levels and costs $60, the Foxfury Command 10 Tasker has a rear-mount 4xAA battery pack and 5mm LEDs. Never seen, much less used one to be able to give any useful feedback about it, though.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys!

The Energizer has a sturdy housing, but I don't need the power LED and hate aspherics.

The FoxFury units look interesting, as I'd quite forgotten about that company in my search.

They don't spec who makes their 5mm LEDs, though, and if you need to scroll through modes, that will irritate me quickly. 

I will check them out further and post again.


----------



## vtunderground (Nov 4, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Some questions about it:
> 
> 1) Do you know what the current draw is on the different modes?
> 
> ...



I'm afraid I don't know what the current draw is for the different levels. If it helps, here's my Corona runtime table:







Keep in mind that with alkalines, there should be a slowly tapering decrease in output after regulation ends. With NiMHs it drops off pretty quickly.

I believe that the Corona can handle 4.2v without any trouble. Modding the Corona is a different story - the head is glued together, and I've never heard of anyone opening the head, let alone modding/replacing the driver.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 4, 2011)

Very helpful information; thank you very much!

I would use Eneloops, since alkalines = death to lights. I am very glad to hear the output is flat with rechargeables.

I didn't realize the head was glued shut. That is an unfortunate obstacle to modding. Doesn't mean it isn't possible, though.

One thing I don't like about the FoxFury headlamps is the lack of a top strap. That top band really helps to stabilize the light, keep it in the center of your noggin, and allow the sidebands to be relaxed. Otherwise, you need to make the side bands tighter to compensate.

I wonder if FoxFury would make me a single mode version...


----------



## yowzer (Nov 4, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I wonder if FoxFury would make me a single mode version...



Looking through their web site, they do make single mode lights, like the Performance Work & Safety.They're models that are in the $80+ range, though.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 4, 2011)

After closely examining each and every one of their headlamps, that is the one and only model I found which met my requirements. Here is the link.

The other model which is _almost _right is here. The Command 20 Tasker is two ounces lighter, which is a definite plus, but has modes, which is a definite minus. The thing I like about the Command 20 Tasker is the curved battery back, which I imagine would be more comfortable than a cylinder on the back of one's head. If they could eliminate the second, low mode, and knock thirty bucks off the price, the 20 Tasker might be just right. I'd still like to know what brand and model LEDs they are using in their 5mm lights. 60 lumens divided by twenty LEDs equals three lumens each, which is tiny. So either they are old LEDs, or they aren't driving them hard. Don't get me wrong, if the LEDs aren't typical Chinese junk, won't fade, and lack that angry blue, I'm cool with them. But if FoxFury is using garbage diodes...

Interestingly, the Command 20 Tasker and Princeton Tec Corona are only one gram apart in weight, which is great news. 

Unless I am mistaken, the Princeton Tec Corona is made in America, and carries a lifetime warranty. The two FoxFury lamps are made in...? The Performance Work & Safety has a 12 month warranty, and the Command 20 Tasker a 24 month warranty. The Corona has a real heatsink. I can't make out a sink on the FoxFury units, but if each LED is only putting out three lumens, I am not sure if one is needed.


----------



## yowzer (Nov 4, 2011)

Foxfury does have a rep on cpfmarketplace, and possibly here too. I think their username is, oddly enough, foxfury. Good source to go to for the technical details you're wanting.

Edit: Yup, here too: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?8336-FoxFury


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll second the PT Corona...It comes closest to all your specs. Streamlight also makes a headlamp that uses multiple 5mm LEDs, but it does not use a rear mounted battery pack. I also believe it uses AAAs too.

I once had a moonlight too. I agree it was a nice light, but technology has passed it waaayyyy up. I am surprised you did not like the BD Zenix. I have the newer Zenix IQ it is really a nice headlamp that uses rear mounted AA batteries. It sounds like you had the original zenix model, which also surprises me because the IQ version has been out for several years. I didn't know the old originals were even still available. A friend of mine has one of those original Zenixs and there is a noticeable difference between the two models. Perhaps you should consider revisiting this model as it comes closest in size, battery, light pattern, and power to the moonlight. OK, a bit more powerful when using the single high power LED.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 4, 2011)

I didn't like the Zenix because it used the smaller AAA cells, because it had a power LED, and because you needed to go through the modes in serial to advance, which I do not enjoy. I sold it here four years ago.

Hmm...Corona or FoxFury...I'll try pinging FoxFury's profile and ask them to respond in this thread.

I agree that the Corona comes closest to meeting my specs. 

Thank you for the post, Bicycleflyer.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Nov 4, 2011)

why don't you like power LEDs?


----------



## Burgess (Nov 5, 2011)

Princeton-Tec Corona was my very first Headlamp, back in 2006.

A dependable, reliable, wonderful performer, which certainly deserves a :thumbsup:.


However, it has seen very little use, since I purchased my ZebraLight 1xAA cell headlamps.


The convenience factor wins out (for me, at least).


Good Luck in yer' search.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks, Burgess!

@robo: I love power LEDs in my flashlights, but not in my headlamps. I've owned a few that have them, and much prefer 5mm LEDs for their healthy mix of concentrated center and flood. There is also something wonderfully nostalgic about them to me.


----------



## carrot (Nov 5, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> and much prefer 5mm LEDs for their healthy mix of concentrated center and flood


I thought I was the only one who felt that way. I think the beam profile of your typical 5mm LED offers one of the best for all-around use but especially for hiking at night. It's why the Tikka2 is one of my favorite headlamps despite the healthy competition it has with other arguably "better" headlamps.


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Nov 5, 2011)

LEDaddict...You definitely had the original Zenix. The IQ model use 2 AA batteries and has a nice comfy battery pack at the rear. Much more comfy than that rubber model the Moonlight had. The IQ has several new features you may like. Yes, you originally have to step through the modes, but once you find what you want, the next time you switch it on it will remember were you were...no more stepping. The two 5mm are a nice floody light. I seem to remember the moonlight having at least two modes as well.

Like I said, it replaced my moonlight and I still believe it comes closest to a direct replacement. Last year I purchased an Apex Extreme as my primary outdoors light. My IQ is still a favorite and I use it a lot. But the Apex is a very good light and I like the external battery pack, especially the long run times I get with 8 AA batteries. When it's cold I can put the batteries in my jacket and keep them warm. 

I never used a Corona headlamp, but I did have a chance to use the "bike" version. It is a very bright and floody light. Given how I like the Apex, I think the Corona will serve you well.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 6, 2011)

My "AA" Black Diamond Moonlight had just one mode—it was the first version of the Moonlight.

The Zenix IQ seems to be discontinued, but a product being discontinued has never stopped me from eventually finding one before.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 6, 2011)

I would buy the PT Corona and be done with it. PT has great CS.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 6, 2011)

carrot said:


> I thought I was the only one who felt that way. I think the beam profile of your typical 5mm LED offers one of the best for all-around use but especially for hiking at night. It's why the Tikka2 is one of my favorite headlamps despite the healthy competition it has with other arguably "better" headlamps.


 
I have a few Petzl Tikka Plus 4x5mm LED headlamps and they still get used.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 6, 2011)

Woods Walker said:


> I would buy the PT Corona and be done with it. PT has great CS.



I will probably try it at some point, but right now, I am still considering. This being an unbelievably cerebral hobby, I like to dwell and consider and evaluate for some time first. I find it helps prevent (but not eliminate) impulse buys, and improves the chances I will get something I really like and will truly use. But I believe you about their customer service, and definitely appreciate your enthusiasm for the light. 

@Bicycleflyer:

1) For the Black Diamond Zenix IQ, you said that once you select the mode you want, i.e., two floody 5mm diodes, it will turn on in that mode. Does that mean you can then turn it _off_ in that mode as well, or, do you need to cycle through something else first?

2) How many hours runtime on the brightest setting on the 5mm diodes do you get?


----------



## skidad (Nov 6, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> One thing I don't like about the FoxFury headlamps is the lack of a top strap. That top band really helps to stabilize the light, keep it in the center of your noggin, and allow the sidebands to be relaxed. Otherwise, you need to make the side bands tighter to compensate.



They do make an accessory headband with top strap but more money again and maybe not exactly what you had in mind. http://www.foxfury.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=6&products_id=58


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh, wow; I didn't know about that!

I really think charging for a top strap as an "extra" is crazy. A top strap should be included. Removable, perhaps, but not omitted.


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Nov 6, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> @Bicycleflyer:
> 
> 1) For the Black Diamond Zenix IQ, you said that once you select the mode you want, i.e., two floody 5mm diodes, it will turn on in that mode. Does that mean you can then turn it _off_ in that mode as well, or, do you need to cycle through something else first?
> 
> 2) How many hours runtime on the brightest setting on the 5mm diodes do you get?



Question 1.... Yes, after about 3 to 5 seconds on in any mode, the next click will turn it off. Then the next time you switch it on, it will come back on in that mode. Now if you "soft" press the button the LEDs will get dim. If you switch it off while dim, then switch it back on, it comes back on in bright. I pulled out my Zenix IQ and double checked all this before posting. 

Question 2.... Not really sure, never timed it, but I have never had to worry about my batteries. Maybe you can find the answer on BD's website. Maybe they maintain some kind of archive. But the IQ has a little light on the side that blinks green or red. Green tells you the batteries are good and red of course tells you it's time to replace. The constant blinking makes it nice to find in a dark bag, but it also uses power even when not switched on. But that is true of any voltage regulation. I use NiMh and get very good performance.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Nov 6, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct, is this the one you had? the one this guy is wearing?


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Nov 6, 2011)

@LedAdd1ct

I was browsing around BD's website and came across the "Icon" It has a rear mounted battery pack, uses 3 AA batteries, has 4 5mm LEDs, uses a top strap,.... Still has that ultrabight LED, but the UI seems to be identical to the Zenix IQ that I explained above. It also has the power meter for the batteries. Best of all...it is available. It retails for 65 USD, but I think some shopping around will find you one close to your price point.

I think that would be an awesome light.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, robo, I believe it is, _if _it has just one mode. If it has multiple modes, then it is not.

@Bicycleflyer, thank you very much for checking for me. I definitely appreciate having concrete facts to work with, derived from the experience of a CPF member rather than promotional literature found through a deep google.


----------



## borrower (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you considered having an unholy union of an old petzl zoom (rear battery, takes 3-aa with extra adapter) and an old petzl tikka (slide on/slide off switch)? Although the zooms go for way more than I'd pay on ebay (and I suspect the tikkas are a little bit rare), it's an easy solder job to mash them together. Between the two of them, no extra parts required.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 11, 2011)

I hadn't thought of that, and it is an interesting suggestion, but I am confident I can get the models I am examining (mentally) if I am patient.

I just scored a great deal on a Zenix IQ, which I'll test once it arrives. It was so cheap, in fact, that even if I don't care for it, I will probably gift it rather than resell it.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 22, 2011)

I received my Zenix IQ, and here is what I do and don't like about it:

Do Like

-mode memory works perfectly, like my Favourlight mini lantern
-takes 2xAA cells
-"Find Me" indicator is useful

Don't Like

-twin LEDs aren't as bright as four 5mm LEDs
-LEDs are blue (don't see why they can't be upgraded)
-front housing doesn't manipulate as easily as Moonlight Pro

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The two most substantive reviews on the Corona I found in my search are here and here.

Out of respect for the website that helped pull me into this hobby, here is another review here.

I really, really wish it had mode memory, so I could turn it on in the five LED mode always. 

The output vs. runtime graph with alkalines doesn't impress, but it could be that with Eneloops things are much flatter, as vtunderground's table suggests.

I will continue to hunt for a Moonlight Pro (if you live in Spain, please contact me), and may try the Foxfury Performance Work and Safety when there is a killer deal or sale.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 22, 2011)

The PT Corona is a great light. I definitely agree with that recommendation. If you want something a little dimmer with a 5 lumen low, you might consider the Icon Irix II headlight. It doesn't have a rear battery pack and it does have a dimmer, but the settings are close to what you want (50 lumens on high, 5 lumens on low). It takes AA batteries, only one actually. It's waterproof, and should be well built as the Icon lights are designed by someone who worked designing Surefire lights. Personally though, the Corona is probably the closest match you'll get. Push the on button, then the other button and you should have 50% brightness (about 45 lumens). One l.e.d. run at 50% brightness should give you about 5 lumens (the lowest setting). On low the light will last a long time. Using the light at a 50% brightness setting will use 33% the power of having any number of l.e.d.s at full brightness.


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear the Zenix didn't meet your needs. I love mine. I have to agree with the others, I think the Corona will be your light.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 26, 2011)

Not all is lost. I intend to find someone to help me replace the 5mm blue Nichias(?) with something brighter and purer white. I used the lamp last night for bathroom trip in the middle of the night, and it worked well. The modes aren't there when you don't want them, and are when you do. It's not a bad headlamp at all, just not "it." Even with its old power emitter, looking into the main diode on flashing mode is quite painful. I will trial it as a walking light, not to see my feet, but to look into incoming traffic on walks so cars see me. When I walk at night without a flashlight I usually hop onto a yard or curb. I have a feeling with this on my head, blinking the main LED, it won't be an issue of being seen.

I am still trying to find someone in Spain to help me order the Moonlight Pro (please contact me if you live there), but the Zenix IQ is a cool lamp in its own right. Part of the reason I got it was because of the suggestions here, and I don't regret getting it. As flashoholics (is that capitalized?), we can be very picky, and the difference between a good light and getting "it" can be subtle, and without a doubt highly subjective.


----------

